
How to Track Sleep on Android - yeutterg
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-track-sleep-android-edition-af9348457d33
======
DrScump
This is basically an ad for a horribly invasive app (from a privacy
standpoint). Check out the permissions it demands before installing this
ridiculous privacy suck. I use the free Sleep Cycle app, but there are many
less-invasive options.

(Even all _Contacts_? Seriously?)

